# Best way to get exposure to US 10yr Treasuries?



## ASFASF (5 September 2013)

What is the best way for an Australian individual to get exposure to US 10yr Treasuries in order to minimize umfavourable exchange rates into USD and back into AUD and avoid US withholding tax paperwork?

Thanks


----------



## kid hustlr (5 September 2013)

buy or sell QBE

EDIT:

that's a rubbish one line answer but the are actually pretty closely inversely correlated I beleive


----------



## CanOz (5 September 2013)

kid hustlr said:


> buy or sell QBE




Why not trade the futures? ZN?


----------



## kid hustlr (5 September 2013)

ASFASF said:


> What is the best way for an Australian individual to get exposure to US 10yr Treasuries in order to* minimize umfavourable exchange rates into USD and back into AUD *and avoid US withholding tax paperwork?
> 
> Thanks






CanOz said:


> Why not trade the futures? ZN?




ZN profits + losses will be influenced by currency


----------



## CanOz (5 September 2013)

kid hustlr said:


> ZN profits + losses will be influenced by currency




So hedge it...


----------



## ASFASF (7 September 2013)

CanOz said:


> Why not trade the futures? ZN?




Its a suggestion I hadn't considered yet -thanks.

Individuals generally have to go via a broker to get onto CME don't they? Is there a reputable online broker that allows you to trade directly without large commissions?

Thanks


----------



## ASFASF (9 September 2013)

For others searching the same answers for my purposes I think I will go with NYSE:TLT.


----------

